# what is the FET procedure like?



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello there all you helpful ladies! 
I'm about to start a FET cycle for the first time and don't know wot to expect! 
having had 4 failed icsi , i'm hoping it will be less stressful! 
are there any side effects from Norethisterone or Progynova?      ??!!
how many scans are there? 
xxx pegxxx


----------



## maybebaby1978 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've just had a failed ivf and have 3 Blastocyst frosties, i spoke with my clinic regarding FET and they said it is pretty straight forward and easier on the body. A couple of scans or so but this will depend on individual. I will be May time when i start.

I have had the norathisterone and no side effects (it is just the everyday pill) i have not had the other so can not comment.
I also spoke with one of my friends today who told me about her friend who had had FET and after 7 failed ivf cycles she conceived with FET. she is convinced that this was because her body had not been subject to normal ivf drugs etc.
so good luck and let me know how you get on


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx for that!
good luck with your tx xxxxxxxxx
i've blown you some bubbles  
x pegx


----------



## lew (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Peg2

You can either have a natural FET or a medicated FET.  My clinic only do medicated so I have just had that.  This is what happened to me.

1.  Scan to make sure no cysts on ovaries
2.  On 21st day of cycle down Reg using daily injection of Buserelin for 3 weeks (have af during this period)
3.  Scan (baseline) to make sure system has 'shut off' and womb lining is thin
4.  Start taking oestrdiol tablets and carry on with Buserelin for 2 weeks
5.  Scan to make sure that womb lining is thick enough for FET.  Stop Buserelin
6.  Start taking cyclogest night before ET, take Salbutamol for 2 days around ET
7.  Have FET
8.  Continue with Oestradiol and Cyclogest for next 2 weeks whilst on 2 week wait
9.  Take pregnancy test, if positive continue with above if not, stop.

It sounds a bit clinical how I have listed it but that was the order.  The only side effects I have had was from the Buserelin, it made me feel awful - had hot sweats, sickness, felt really low and moody and snappy towards DH.  It took about 2/3 days after stoppping Buserelin for me to start to feel better.  Other than this it seemed like ages but pretty straightforward.  Not all clinics do the above it varies according to clinic and individuals.

Hope this helps and good luck  

Lew XX

PS  I have been told that natural FET is a lot easier on the body as the above way is very similar to full blown cycle of IVF.


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx lew! 
my clinic just sent me a letter to start taking 2 lots of tablets then i have a scan 28 days l8r ! then i think the ET is a few days l8r! no word of buserlin! i had thet before on previous fresh cycles! 
i guess all clinics are different! and i suppose all our bodies are different too! so all procedures are taylored to us
hope you ok with all with u
thanx again! xxx
peg xxxxxx


----------



## marmel (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Peg2,

I've had both natural and medicated FET attempts, and natural is definitely far less stressful, just use pee sticks to test for surge and book ET a few days later.  Virtually no drugs, although still had to do cyclogest.
My medicated cycle was identical to Lew's.  Progynova didn't seem to give me any side effects but maybe I was so used to feeling irritable and snappy by then I didn't notice  

Good luck with it all
xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi marmel, thanx for that.
know wot you mean about being snappy and irritable thats me all over at the moment! poor dh!
hope you ok! are youstill waitung?
xxx peg xx


----------



## marmel (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Peg2,

Finally got an ok lining so have my FET booked for Thursday so fingers crossed the embies thaw ok.
Keep us posted on yours.

xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow good luck marmel thinking of you on thursday!!!! every thing crossed!!!!!xxx


----------

